# Shalmon Bernstein



## cgw (Feb 21, 2015)

Some great street shooting here:

http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/...imedia&action=Click&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body#


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2015)

The text about the photographer, who is now 73 years old, is almost as interesting to me as the photographs are. A talented photographer who just stopped, just quit shooting, in part at least because he couldn't make enough money from it. Huh...where have we heard that before? Interesting that now that there's is a way to deal with film negatives using digital manipulations on computers, he's kind of rekindled his interest in his old archives! Neat!


----------



## cgw (Feb 21, 2015)

The NYT Lens blog is well worth following for quality and variety.

http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/


----------

